# PC Cut SignBlazer Install on 1 computer only



## enatom (Nov 30, 2009)

I got a creation pcut 630, I got it with sign blazer elements which is a trial mode, everything works perfectly, except my computer crashed and the hard drive is corrupted so I NEED TO INSTALL it on another computer...

except when I run the install on my new PC, it says : "

The SignBlazer Elements software agreement allows only: ONE (1) INSTALLATION, 

DO NOT TRY TWO INSTALLATIONS!

Also if you install and register the software (even teporarily) on any other computer EXCEPT the computer you intend to use for cutting vinyl signs, you will PREVENT the software running on the desired computer."


What am I supposed to do.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

contact the company...seems about the only recourse


----------



## sailorpatp (Jun 19, 2008)

The Person that wrote Signblazer passed away several years ago. You can not register it. The only way it works now is in trial mode. I have it on my main computer and my laptop that I cut from and they both work. It might have been set up by the software writer to disable all but one copy, but it works on as many computers as you need it on now. You can download the program and the latest update at the US cutter site. It also gets rid of a few of the nag screens if you have your shortcut point to sbnt.exe.


----------



## mrs maggot (Apr 14, 2009)

is there anyway to get over the continuous trial mode, i have had mine a while now from new, but just after the death of the owner, and have never had the registration code - someone suggests when the trial number gets too big - reinstall the programme, but surely there is a way to zero the counter ?


----------



## mrs maggot (Apr 14, 2009)

still wondering if anyone knows if there is any way of resetting the counter ??


----------



## DJ JIGGLER (Aug 15, 2010)

SignBlazer is out of business, means they do not have a server for the codes to activate, you have to work in trial mode, i do not like SignBlazer that well, try getting flexi...


----------



## mrs maggot (Apr 14, 2009)

yeah i know they are out of business, i just thought there may be a way of getting it out of trial mode, i had the original package from new, then bought a new computer, so of course it would not register that copy as by then the owner of signblazerr had died, have been using in trial mode since then. just a pita to wait for it to count up everytime


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

What counter? I have been using mine in trial mode for 18 months, nearly daily, and haven't seen any counter nor worried about it expiring.


----------



## mrs maggot (Apr 14, 2009)

maybe yurs is a different version, but on mine, once you press "cancel" ie you dont want to register - because you cant, a counter counts up the number of times you have used it before, I iknow it won't expire - but obviously the more i use it the longer it takes as the longer it counts up for


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't get any.counter. try downloading it again.


----------



## elainesew (Oct 18, 2010)

Please help, i have signblazer trial version, but it does'nt list my plotter - which says on it [ Goldcut and also JK721 I d/loaded updates file from uscutter site, but it does'nt open.
Also i need to know how i get the update files into signblazer if i can find them - or has anyone got them - i'm not good at this stuff - just learning, thanks
Elaine


----------



## ltb911 (May 11, 2011)

Hello, My name is Jerry and I see you are using sign Blazer. I really need some help with mine. I have a MH 871 vinyl cutter with Sign Blazer Elements. I can cut font and adjust the size and the shape great, but when it comes to getting a image off the internet I can not get it to work, I have did the vector, the monochrome thing and have 20 hours trying to get a image so I can cut it with NO LUCK AT ALL. nothing new for me any luck is bad! If someone can walk me through how to get any image on the internet and move it to sign Blazer and I can cut it on some vinyl. I will send you 50.00 dollars for the help. I am going crazy I just cant figure it out. Someone please help and I will pay $$$$. I am loseing a little money because I cant cut any pic's. HELP ME PLSE!!!!


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

ltb911 said:


> but when it comes to getting a image off the internet I can not get it to work


Down load the image, open it in any decent graphics program and save it as a gray scale BMP.

Use the Import function in Sign Blazer and go from there.


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

Blue92 said:


> Down load the image, open it in any decent graphics program and save it as a gray scale BMP.
> 
> Use the Import function in Sign Blazer and go from there.


 You cannot cut from a bmp, you need vector art. If you are downloading jpegs, bitmaps, etc., they will not cut.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Knehmer said:


> You cannot cut from a bmp, you need vector art. If you are downloading jpegs, bitmaps, etc., they will not cut.


Seems I need to expand on the "Use the Import function in Sign Blazer and go from there" line:

Import the BMP
Convert to 1 bit monochrome
Vectorize
Clean up and cut

You can do all of that in SignBlazer.

I've done quite a few graphics that way in SignBlazer starting with a BMP. A high quality BMP makes it easier. And, of course, line art is the preferred source.


----------

